# Smok TF-RTA



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

An RTA from Smok




http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/tf-rta

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Shame that smok is trying so hard.
Griffin-rta is here to stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Shame that smok is trying so hard.
> Griffin-rta is here to stay


I guess we will have to wait and see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> I guess we will have to wait and see


Then there's the Griffin 25 too.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/3/16)

Paging @Vapordude Mang they got yo s***


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Cough cough dry hit. @Vapordude shame buddy, they heard ur painfully cries


----------



## MorneW (17/3/16)

I want!!

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/3/16)

24.5mm only 4.5ml capacty o______O


----------



## Vapordude (17/3/16)

That G4 unit does look delightfully delicious  

Why the hell did they reduce the it 4.5ml? The TFV4 holds 5.5ml, for goodness sake.


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> That G4 unit does look delightfully delicious
> 
> Why the hell did they reduce the it 4.5ml? The TFV4 holds 5.5ml, for goodness sake.


Exactly


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Then there's the Griffin 25 too.


Now THAT I want


----------



## Nightwalker (17/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Now THAT I want


It appears that even in its own house, smok looses to griffin-rta

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (17/3/16)

I'd give this a shot...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

I'd give the G2 a go, I like the Velo style deck and those juice wells look huge to boot.

I don't know why @Nightwalker hates Smok so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/3/16)

Yeah @Nightwalker, why so much hate?


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Yeah @Nightwalker, why so much hate?



I'm also curious as I respect @Nightwalker opinions on RTA's and would like to know whats wrong with the TFv4. Besides having a sailor's thirst obviously. 
The only fault I have is that the TFv4 has spoilt my ability to choose another tank. I've tried the Crius, uWell crown and a few other's(not the Griffin, yet) and I wouldn't buy them because I feel they fall short of the TFv4 especially on cloud production

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vapordude (18/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm also curious as I respect @Nightwalker opinions on RTA's and would like to know whats wrong with the TFv4. Besides having a sailor's thirst obviously.
> The only fault I have is that the TFv4 has spoilt my ability to choose another tank. I've tried the Crius, uWell crown and a few other's(not the Griffin, yet) and I wouldn't buy them because I feel they fall short of the TFv4 especially on cloud production



To be quite anne frank I also don't know why there's so much hate for it, i own a TFV4, the cloud and flavor production is fantastic. Just jealous butthurt fanboys *ahem*. Must mention with the Beast Triple post RBA in the TFv4, spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/3/16)

Agreed @Greyz. Have tried many other tanks and still love my TFV4's. 
The Griffin is apparently a winner, going to try that tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (18/3/16)

I absolutely Love my tfv4 mini's. I have 4 of them. 2 for me and 2 for HRH. I have tried pretty much all tanks available bar the moonshot. And they either don't compare or they are the same (Griffin) IMHO. And it is so simple to build and wick. Takes me 20min for all 4 complete pitstop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

Vapordude said:


> To be quite anne frank I also don't know why there's so much hate for it, i own a TFV4, the cloud and flavor production is fantastic. Just jealous butthurt fanboys *ahem*. Must mention with the Beast Triple post RBA in the TFv4, spectacular.



How hard is it coil and wick the Trip RBA? I have the single RBA, Clapton RBA and Dual RBA already. I was going to get the Triple but the deck space looks a bit cramped and I have sausage fingers


----------



## MorneW (18/3/16)

I have a triple and it is a pain the the arse IMHO. I just use the clapton RBA and that one is easy as F$%$

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

MorneW said:


> I absolutely Love my tfv4 mini's. I have 4 of them. 2 for me and 2 for HRH. I have tried pretty much all tanks available bar the moonshot. And they either don't compare or they are the same (Griffin) IMHO. And it is so simple to build and wick. Takes me 20min for all 4 complete pitstop.



Ahhhh the moonshot, now that is a tank I will own! Right now I'm only interested in buying drippers or hybrids like the Avocado and Haze, because honestly the only thing that beats out the TFv4 is a dripper.


----------



## Greyz (18/3/16)

MorneW said:


> I have a triple and it is a pain the the arse IMHO. I just use the clapton RBA and that one is easy as F$%$



The Clapton is my month end deck, for when joose levels are low


----------



## MorneW (18/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Ahhhh the moonshot, now that is a tank I will own! Right now I'm only interested in buying drippers or hybrids like the Avocado and Haze, because honestly the only thing that beats out the TFv4 is a dripper.


And not even all drippers. Only some and not by a huge margin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorneW (10/4/16)

And they are in za. Whoohoo. Order placed. Come tuesday

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)




----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Here is the SMOK RTA (left) vs Griffin (right), deck sizes are identical with the Smok featuring more air feed into the chamber in that the deck level airflow holes are larger and has central airflow via that pin visible in the centre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MorneW (10/4/16)

@Cave Johnson @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (10/4/16)

Griffin is ok, Sc Supreme is brilliant, This is gonna be Epic.


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

No offence @Nightwalker, I only tried one griffin and the build quality was something of a resembled of clone gear 3 years ago. The market has come a long way since then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Greyz (10/4/16)

@MorneW you know what I'm going to say... get the Smok!
But seriously the only fault with the TFv4 was that they didn't make a Velo style deck for building.
And looks like they sorted that out in RTA -sorry everyone but the future of the RTA looks cloudy very cloudy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/4/16)

Christos said:


> No offence @Nightwalker, I only tried one griffin and the build quality was something of a resembled of clone gear 3 years ago. The market has come a long way since then.



I was refilling the Griffin a moment ago, 3rd time today, and had 2 thoughts.
1) Nice easy refill. Wish the tank was double the size.
2) Damn, but it feels so cheap. And the threads must have been cut in Timbuktu.

I've actually never had any tank, authentic or clone, that had such bad build quality. Maybe I've just been lucky.

But it works great. If I can just get it's flavour jacked up. That's probably user stupidity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

@Nightwalker you are lucky you got a working griffin. I'm not the only one that got a piece of shit instead of a decent atty.
I have nothing against the design but the quality control and manufacturing standards are utter "dog poo poo".


----------



## Nightwalker (10/4/16)

Christos said:


> @Nightwalker you are lucky you got a working griffin. I'm not the only one that got a piece of shit instead of a decent atty.
> I have nothing against the design but the quality control and manufacturing standards are utter "dog poo poo".


I have 3. All great atties. I even sold one and bought another. So far no problems.
I know how easy its to be put off by a bad batch. Its how I feel about Crius v3


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/4/16)

Definitely going to be getting one of these next month.


----------



## MorneW (11/4/16)

Should be getting it tomorrow. Will update u guys after a few days

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Definitely going to be getting one of these next month.



If it gets the the Cave Johnson stamp of approval then I will be getting one too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (12/4/16)

The tfv4 was my first real tank, been using the dual coil rba for two months flawlessly, once i got the wicking right that is. I would be lying if i said i was not excited when it was announced (G2 version) . . . Are they avaliable yet? :0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (12/4/16)

Scissorhands said:


> The tfv4 was my first real tank, been using the dual coil rba for two months flawlessly, once i got the wicking right that is. I would be lying if i said i was not excited when it was announced (G2 version) . . . Are they avaliable yet? :0


http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/smok-tf-rta-g2

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Sadly I will have to wait for month end to get my hands on this. Vape budget was well and truly blown this month!
I need to make a plan and get this tank. It's 13 days to pay day, anyone here know how long the human body can go without food?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Sadly I will have to wait for month end to get my hands on this. Vape budget was well and truly blown this month!
> I need to make a plan and get this tank. It's 13 days to pay day, anyone here know how long the human body can go without food?


I'm lead to believe the no food can go further if you introduce glue sniffing into your intake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/4/16)

so please help me if i'm wrong here...
on 22mm we have:

Griffin
Gemini
Aromamizer v1/v2
TF-RTA
crius v3
Billow v3

all with velocity style decks.

how do we decide upon purchase???


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Christos said:


> I'm lead to believe the no food can go further if you introduce glue sniffing into your intake



Really? Like the wood glue they inhale at the robots? Will this work, because Waltons delivers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Sadly I will have to wait for month end to get my hands on this. Vape budget was well and truly blown this month!
> I need to make a plan and get this tank. It's 13 days to pay day, anyone here know how long the human body can go without food?



Who's captaining this boat that we're both on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> so please help me if i'm wrong here...
> on 22mm we have:
> 
> Griffin
> ...


Easy, when in doubt get the Smok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Easy, when in doubt get the Smok



i had a TFV4, i was heavily disapointed. i heard good things of each tank but FML im lost...


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Who's captaining this boat that we're both on



Seeing as I learned from you, it's only fitting that you pilot this ship Sir. Just note, should it sink I'm bailing in the life boat fast!


----------



## Cave Johnson (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Seeing as I learned from you, it's only fitting that you pilot this ship Sir. Just note, should it sink I'm bailing in the life boat fast!



Damn traitor!!!


----------



## MorneW (12/4/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> so please help me if i'm wrong here...
> on 22mm we have:
> 
> Griffin
> ...


TF-RTA is 24.5mm


----------



## Scissorhands (12/4/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> so please help me if i'm wrong here...
> on 22mm we have:
> 
> Griffin
> ...


The smok rta is a heavyweight at 24.5mm, if 22mm is a must, gemini or billow v3 is where its at


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/4/16)

MorneW said:


> TF-RTA is 24.5mm



haha oops


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/4/16)

okay, so what about the griffin 25, gemini mega, mizer supreme, vcmt?


----------



## MorneW (12/4/16)

I buy test. dont like then sell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (12/4/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i had a TFV4, i was heavily disapointed. i heard good things of each tank but FML im lost...



What exactly disappointed you with your Smok? Honestly, I was a little less than impressed at first but after some consultation here, namely @Cave Johnson, I was able to get my TFv4 running like a dream. 
My issue was coiling and mostly my wicking. It was frustrating at first but after I got it right I haven't had a days trouble.
2 things that saved me, 3mm ID coils (fixed the dry hits) installed close to the posts and finally wicks must be cut at 45 degree angle with the wick ends just resting up on top of the juice wells with just a little and I mean tiny amount sitting in the wells.
Flavour and clouds for days!


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (12/4/16)

Greyz said:


> What exactly disappointed you with your Smok? Honestly, I was a little less than impressed at first but after some consultation here, namely @Cave Johnson, I was able to get my TFv4 running like a dream.
> My issue was coiling and mostly my wicking. It was frustrating at first but after I got it right I haven't had a days trouble.
> 2 things that saved me, 3mm ID coils (fixed the dry hits) installed close to the posts and finally wicks must be cut at 45 degree angle with the wick ends just resting up on top of the juice wells with just a little and I mean tiny amount sitting in the wells.
> Flavour and clouds for days!




i had consulted the forums and the pros, in the end, identical builds in a subtank mini, which has a similar style single coil setup, build being a spaced 6 wrap 3mm 26g KANTHAL Build. flavour and vapour was way better on the subtank. and that was the v1 rba section using very similar juice flow. i tried multiple wicking. still no cherry. it was also a B*tch to open up... anyway, i tried it and didnt like it as a rebuildable junkie.


----------



## moonunit (12/4/16)

I've also ordered one, got the G4 deck due to the G2 being similar to many other tanks out there. 

I can't wait to see what other decks they come out with.

It's also dirt cheap when compared to the other tanks, around $19,00.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

